
Ask HN: Finding remote jobs for leadership positions - sagivo
I recently left my job as a senior engineering manager.  
I worked in NYC as a lead engineer, CTO and VP R&amp;D.<p>Recently I decided to take a break from the city life and go travel the world while working remotely.<p>I&#x27;m open to new opportunities but I find it hard to find remote positions in a leadership as most of the jobs requires VP Eng&#x2F;CTO to be on site, even for remote-friendly companies.<p>Another thing I discovered is that remote positions pay much less than on-site roles. Even in the same company for the same role.<p>I face a reality that requires me to get a big pay-cut, give up on leadership positions and find a place as a software engineer without any senior management option.<p>Is that your experience too for that type of jobs? Am I missing anything?
======
patgenzler
Yep. The only way to get a remote VPE or CTO role that pays well to find a
_fully remote_ company that's _doing well_ via a CEO or exec that _knows you
and trusts you_. Forbes had a list of fully remote companies - maybe you can
start there and work your network. Or, find a _semi remote_ role at a nearby
company where you work onsite say 2 days a week and build up your network.
Fully remote high paying jobs are very rare. Your best shot is your network...

------
austinor
Remote leadership gigs are rare, but they're becoming more commonplace in the
tech/startup world.

Angel.co is where I found mine - check there and the remote-friendly job
sites.

~~~
sagivo
That's the thing, from some reason remote jobs are considered as "gigs". I'm
not looking for a gig but a real job that can be done remotely.

~~~
austinor
Most should have a mix of real jobs and gigs:

[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)
[https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/)
[https://remotejobs.com/](https://remotejobs.com/)
[https://angel.co/](https://angel.co/)

------
borplk
As someone else said the only way it can work is if the company is 100% fully
remote.

